# Can Sum1 Tell Me What Is Wrong W My Baby Molly Fry



## KWEEN-B (Oct 12, 2007)

*ITS SOME SORTA BUBBLE LOOKIN AND ITS ON HIS/HER BELLY. 
MY MOLLY JUST HAD THEM TODAY AND WHEN IT CAME OUT IT WAS ALREADY LIKE THIS. 
ITS TOO HEAVY FOR IT TO EVEN SWIM I FEEL SO BAD BECAUSE I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO CAN SOME ONE HELP ME?*


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

It might not live.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

The fry looks like it didn't fully develop before birth. To me, it looks like it's still attached to an egg sac/partial egg sac.

The usual cause of defects in fry is improper care of or stressing the adult fish. It could also have something to do with diet. Check your water parameters, and give us the number values. Other tank mates? How's the mother doing?

You may see other defects in fry that are not so noticable, e.g. deformed fins. In the end, this particular fry may not make it, or he could continue to develop under the right conditions.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> The fry looks like it didn't fully develop before birth. To me, it looks like it's still attached to an egg sac/partial egg sac.


Ich has "got her nailed" here.

As Ich indicated "something is wrong out there" in order for this condition to exist.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This fish is either fused to an undeveloped egg, or it has suffered a huge hernia and it's peritoneum is sticking out of it. ( or something akin to that )
In either case, it isn't going to make it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

if its not going to live i would pop it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Just to point out...torturing the fish would not be advisable . Meaning, don't listen to the above poster about popping it...


----------

